# Puppy at Work Today



## CoriMalte (Jun 3, 2005)

I need advice a.s.a.p.! My little furbaby Charlie is at work with me today, and she's all set up in her playpen in my boss's office (he is out of town) and she won't stop screaming and barking- help! She has toys, food, bed... ugh. If she doesn't stop soon they will make her go to our conference room so she isn't a pain


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Hmm. I don't know of any immediet way to get her to stop. You could try giving her a good treat, like a bully stick or treat filled kong.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

She is probably crying because she is all alone and also she may hear your voice. I took Catcher to work with me a couple weeks ago when he had the anal glad problem and had him in a large soft-sided carrier. He was great as long as I was in there but if he could hear my voice and I was not in my office he would start whining. 

If I were you I would put her in your office even if in a small crate. She just wants to be where you are.... I'm sure!!


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Teddy is sitting between my arms as I type this at my office...we work so hard don't we







Anyway, I would think she just wants to be near you. I remember bring Teddy when he was small and he wanted to investigate everything...now he is much calmer. Only barks at the FedEx truck when it pulls up.

Be patient. Best thing is bringing him to work. He calms me.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Another thing...Teddy loves being on my desk...he is still so small that he curls up and goes to sleep. When he was a puppy he would do the same.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Teddyandme_@Aug 26 2005, 11:34 AM
> *Another thing...Teddy loves being on my desk...he is still so small that he curls up and goes to sleep.  When he was a puppy he would do the same.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=94205*


[/QUOTE]

Oh, you're so lucky to have her at work with you!! I know what you mean about being on the desk. My desk has a side/conference table hooked to it that I don't use unless someone comes in, so if I have Catcher at the office I often put his crate up on that part of the desk and he is at eye level with me and it's great for both of us!!


----------



## CoriMalte (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Teddyandme_@Aug 26 2005, 07:34 AM
> *Another thing...Teddy loves being on my desk...he is still so small that he curls up and goes to sleep.  When he was a puppy he would do the same.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=94205*


[/QUOTE]
You are so right! Charlie just wouldn't stop crying (probably b/c she was all alone) so I grabbed her and put her up here on my desk. She now is eating breakfast out of her kong (filled with her normal food of course). And she has only spilled my coffee once!









Thanks everyone, I'll let you know how the rest of the day goes.


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Thats so cute, she just wanted to be with you. I tried bringing Peechie to workwith me and didn't work out. I had her near me and she still whined and barked. I don't think she liked being confined...


----------



## CoriMalte (Jun 3, 2005)

Just a side note! I work at a warehouse (I'm in the office) and we have scales for the shipping department all over. I just weighed Charlie and she weighs 3.4 lbs at 13.5 weeks- at the vet a couple weeks ago she was only 2.5! I'm glad she's growing- less of a worry under my feet


----------



## Brooks (Jun 27, 2005)

I bring tuck to work all the time. He usually like to check the place out for about a half hour, then he sleeps on his pillow on the side of my desk. I think she just want her momma.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

You guys are sooooooo lucky to be able to take your babies to work with u...I've been trying to figure out how to sneak Tucker to work with me. My office is right next door to my manager and the CFO is two doors down. I don't think I'd be able to pull it off,LOL.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Teddyandme_@Aug 26 2005, 08:34 AM
> *Another thing...Teddy loves being on my desk...he is still so small that he curls up and goes to sleep.  When he was a puppy he would do the same.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=94205*


[/QUOTE]

Susan,

I have recently started letting Miko sleep on my desk while I study and he seems to love it!! He looks out the window and falls asleep. Once he sees another dog outside, all bets are off and he barks like crazy and then falls asleep again!! Its all too cute







.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CoriMalte_@Aug 26 2005, 10:59 AM
> *Just a side note!  I work at a warehouse (I'm in the office) and we have scales for the shipping department all over. I just weighed Charlie and she weighs 3.4 lbs at 13.5 weeks- at the vet a couple weeks ago she was only 2.5!  I'm glad she's growing- less of a worry under my feet
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

sounds like my last job! i ran a catalog warehouse and we somehow (i have NO idea how one of these ended up in my backroom...) got one of those carts that is usually at a laundromat. it didnt have the bar across the top to hang things on, but it was the same type of cart. i would put buttercup's bed in it, and it fit perfectly. sometimes, i would put her in the shopping cart (yeah, we had like 4 of those in the back too, no reason, lol) and take her out front into the store with me. she was fine if she was near me, otherwise, she would sit up staring at the door to the backroom. she never barked or whined, but sometimes if she got out of the basket (no thanks to my staff who loved to play with her, as if they didnt screw around enough...) and run to the door and scratch at it like crazy. lol

ann marie and the "hey! i'm a hard worker, too!" buttercup


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by okw+Aug 26 2005, 03:23 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Susan,

I have recently started letting Miko sleep on my desk while I study and he seems to love it!! He looks out the window and falls asleep. Once he sees another dog outside, all bets are off and he barks like crazy and then falls asleep again!! Its all too cute







.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=94293
[/B][/QUOTE]

My office is all glass on one side...so Teddy watches for the FedEx trucks and let me know they are there...and the geese are not his favorite either.


----------

